
Is this the future of online shopping? - Saill
http://saill.launchaco.com
======
gus_massa
Is it only a signup form for the waiting list? It is better to wait and submit
it when you have a working implementation.

~~~
Saill
Hey! Yes, i know... i’m working on that ️ I just thought it would be great to
share in case anyone wanted to join.

------
Saill
Hello guys! Founder here

Saill is your online shopping cart. You can save products you like or use from
the web, Instagram, Pinterest, etc. all in one place.

As an influencer, you can save to your profile all the products you make money
from (own merch, affiliate links, digital products, and even services), so
that your audience can easily see what you use or sell!

------
Saill
If you want to join the waitlist, head to saill.launchaco.com !!

Help us build the platform that online shoppers and sellers deserve.

